# Olongapo power after flood



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi guys, does anyone know when the power in and around olongapo will be restored again?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Chris, I hope you are all safe. I have not heard anything about the power. We did not lose power in Kalayaan.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi. I am on the ship at the moment but the family is ok, we live in old kabalaan high up. Dont you know of any houses for rent in kalayaan? I really want to move there or binictican.


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Plenty places for rent here have a look at olx.com.ph

http://zambales.olx.com.ph/houses-apartments-for-rent-cat-363


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Olx will give you an idea of prices etc. There are plenty places here also that aren't advertised and just simply have a sign out the front so it's always worth having a drive around first.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

roodog78 said:


> Olx will give you an idea of prices etc. There are plenty places here also that aren't advertised and just simply have a sign out the front so it's always worth having a drive around first.


Yes, there are a lot of signs and you just have to look. Most of the prices on the internet will be high.

Let me know when you are ready to look and I will help you out.

Our internet has been terrible so it may take a while for me to post here.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There are lots of places up for rent in Binictican. Just a matter of finding the right place for you. I think Binictican can be a little more expensive than Kalayaan. It's all about negotiating your price. I am sure after this flooding, there will be another rush of expats moving into the Freeport (like last year).


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Chris, I ran into an agent I know and it reminded me that she could show you some places. She showed us some places last April but we ended up renting from a sign we saw. She was low pressure and only showed us places in our stated price range. Really nice lady who has lived in the US and now lives in Kalayaan. Yesterday she and another Rotary club member were at Royal buying mass quantities of relief goods for the flood victims.

We are planning on doing a Royal run tomorrow to also buy some things for the flood victims. If you know of anyone who would like to donate, Rotary Club can accept donations.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks guys, i appreciate your help. My company screwed my plans again. I came home to early and will stay short time only so house hunting will have to wait again until november. 

Have a great day. Ingat


----------

